# Titanium Block



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Anyone any idea where i can pick up a Titanium paint shave block for touchups.
Thanks


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_De_Nibber_LKZ-HM.html
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^

I have one and it is the donkeys danglies


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic Thank you so much.:thumb:


----------

